
Apple's New AppStore Policy Threatens Swedish Startups - pellej_s
http://swedishstartupspace.com/2016/06/20/apples-policy-threatens-all-swedish-ios-apps-using-bank-id/
======
Bino
All the fuzz, I'm pretty sure they make exceptions to that rule... money makes
up for stupid policies...

